# Truck poll...try to keep it friendly!



## TimR (Aug 28, 2014)

So, on the heels of the Ford/Chevy/Mopar thread, I started wondering whether Woodbarterers were strongly tied to a particular brand truck and in some cases, fuel type.
I'm sure there are alot that use SUVs and cars exclusively, so not to exclude all the other possibilities, feel free to post as 'other'.
If you want, you can add anything about mileage, speed records or other feats of accomplishment in your response!

Me...I'm driving a 12 year old Chev diesel, 165K miles. It's currently in the shop for 1st injector changeout, otherwise, has been a solid vehicle.

Edit...others seem to enjoy posting pics, so I may as well. This was from about 8 or 9 years ago when I traveled for work spending a couple weeks to several months at jobs. Finding decent lodging was a pain, so I pulled my lodging for a few years!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 28, 2014)

TimR said:


> I'm driving a 12 year old Chev diesel, 165K miles. It's currently in the shop for 1st injector changeout



Those Chevy's are like woodworkers. They do like their shop time. 

You know I jest. Not a brand guy. I'm a model/feature/reliability guy. I've owned great vehicles from many manufacturers and some lemons too. My main work truck is a 1999 F350 7.3 Powerstroke Diesel Super Duty with 310,000+ although I haven't looked in a while might be quite a bit more. All original parts except the oil cooler and a few front end parts. Don't plan on ever getting anything new or different this has been my favorite vehicle of any kind I ever owned. Except for maybe that 1970 Chevelle SS I sold when I was a dumb kid but I liked it for different reasons. It was a chick magnet lol.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

I, too, still drive my 1999 Ford F 350 4 x 4 with just over 200k miles on it. It's a V-10 gas hog, but it gets about the same mileage whether it pulling, hauling, or empty.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## eaglea1 (Aug 28, 2014)

Hey Kevin, I had a Chevelle SS 454 with cowl induction too, when I was too stupid to appreciate it. Now I'm driving a
2011 Chevy Silverado Crew Cab. Love it :cool2:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ButchC (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm drivin my 05 Nissan Titan (named Clifford) - 3rd Nissan I've owned. I've always been happy with the product, reliability, and customer service from Nissan. 140,000 miles and still strong as hell.





That's my Pops in the picture. We were at the replica of Stonehenge on the Washinton side of the Columbia river last year.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Aug 28, 2014)

eaglea1 said:


> Hey Kevin, I had a Chevelle SS 454 with cowl induction too, when I was too stupid to appreciate it. Now I'm driving a
> 2011 Chevy Silverado Crew Cab. Love it :cool2:



Mine came with a 396 which I promptly blew the very first night I drove it. Me and a buddy had taken it to Forest lane which was THE place back in the 70s to drag, chase chicks, and get harassed and cited by the Dallas PD. One thing I can say is that 396 never lost a race that night lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## jmurray (Aug 28, 2014)

1982 f150 with the good old 351w. All it does is run. And leak oil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 28, 2014)

04 ford ranger....only got stuck once...





In my backyard....doh!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kevin (Aug 28, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> 04 ford ranger....only got stuck once...
> 
> In my backyard....doh!



That's not stuck, that's sunk.



.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 28, 2014)

I used to have a 2000 F150. I was the second owner - bought it with 21k miles on it in 2004. In 2007, with about 55k miles on it, I swerved to avoid someone who cut me off. When you swerve hard at 75MPH, bad things happen. Despite the fact that the other driver was going at least 20MPH slower than I was and only gave me three feet of room between my truck and the back of his car, I missed him. After I swerved, I was actually spinning next to him in the other lane. After spinning out into the opposite side of the expressway - I was going east and danced in the westbound lanes for a little bit - I came to a stop in the median. It was a good truck and it saved my life - it should have rolled over but didn't. So, yeah, I've got a soft spot for Fords, or at least that Ford.

Our car will be paid off next month. I've been wanting another truck again since, well, minutes after mine was totaled out. We're going to take the car payments we were making and take that money and set it aside towards the purchase of our next vehicle in a couple years. A truck! Don't know what I'll get yet - depends on what's good. I don't want to buy a specific brand just to buy a brand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 28, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> 04 ford ranger....only got stuck once...
> 
> View attachment 58286
> 
> In my backyard....doh!



I currently drive a 2005 Ford Escape - a far cry from a truck, but it would've not gut stuck like yours did!  (I've driven that thing through so many things that most people wouldn't dream of driving their trucks through!)


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 28, 2014)

My wife has an 06....I'm not particularly fond of it though. She likes it, but really wants her grand cherokee back.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 28, 2014)

One thing I really like about my truck is it came with a helper, and these red logs tend to follow it around at times. Never had a truck like this one before. Real handy.

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## SENC (Aug 28, 2014)

Was a GM-for-lifer, then the gov't buyout. Traded a great 3/4 ton suburban with 4-wheel steering for a 2010 F250 diesel. I loved that 4-wheel steering, but love my truck even better so I'm now a Ford guy (until they need a gov't buyout). Currently at about 110k miles.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Aug 28, 2014)

NICE! Hope the helper picked up those cookies on the ground.... I went from my Chevelle into a Nova 350 w/factory headers and
blueprinted from the factory with a wild cam. Got in lots of trouble with that one. Local cop stopped me after runnin (blowin out )
a AMX Javelin, and instead of just citing me, he knew my ole man, and told him about it. Couldn't drive that car for over a month..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Aug 28, 2014)

eaglea1 said:


> AMX Javelin



Awesome Car. I had a buddy in HS that had a 1970 AMX I like them even better than Javelins.


----------



## eaglea1 (Aug 28, 2014)

That 396 you had Kevin, might have actually been bored out to 402 from the factory. Awesome engine


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 28, 2014)

I've got a jeep grand Cherokee for my go to truck. It's just big enough for hauling turning stock, four wheel drive, and decent economy. Plus I bought it for about 50% of book


----------



## Kevin (Aug 28, 2014)

eaglea1 said:


> That 396 you had Kevin, might have actually been bored out to 402 from the factory. Awesome engine


No I blew the big block the first night I owned it. I boought the car around noon for $500 against my dad's advice "Son this engine has a hidden knock I can hear it" but I didn't listen to him. I bought it anyway and the cam broke exactly between lobe #12 and #13. When my buddy and me tore the engine down a the next day the oil pan had sawdust in it. I had taken my dad because he insited on going - I was still living under his roof so I had to. If I had listened to my dad more often I would have been better for it, but I had $500 in my pocket and it was burning a hole in it for that car.

At that time I worked at a parts store called Ken's Auto parts. A chain of stores in the Dallas area. My boss let me hang the cam on the pegboard in the store I worked and put a sign above it that said "3/4 Race Cam". You wouldn't believe how many guys would comments like _"I always wondered what a 3/4 Race Cam looked like. I have a Full Race in my car."_ 

We'd wait until they were out the door and say things like_ "Yeah buddy a 3/4 race has 12 lobes and a full race has 16. You can make a full race out of a 3/4 race by using a cam stretcher. We keep them on the shelf over there right beside the bell housing stretchers."_ 

I replaced the 396 with a 350 that I bored .060 over making it a 360.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 28, 2014)

Like some of the others her I have had many trucks of all brands and sizes. 2 and 4 wheel drive. I liked my fords, best was an f-250 extended cab full box 4x4. I just sold a while back a f-250 2 wheel drive with a 460 gasser in it, that thing would drag your house down the street. I sold it to a local guy and I still see it on the road around here. When I was looking at trucks to buy 2 years ago I looked at them all, I searched for the best bang for the buck. I honestly probably would have been happy with any brand as all the modern trucks today are good. I ended up with a 2013 gmc 1/2 ton 4x4 extended cab, I got a great deal on it as they where practically giving them away to make room for the new models. I gotta tell ya that this truck has really become my favorite truck that I ever owned, she tows good, has a great engine and six speed tranny so when you need to mash on it she will go like stink! It rides nice, I can fill the bed with lumber and she still rides and handles good. It drives in snow really good to which is kinda surprising since it has really wide good year eagle street tires on it. She's quiet and comfortable and has lots of storage too. I really like this gmc.........I think I'll keep this one for awhile.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike Jones (Aug 29, 2014)

Kevin said:


> One thing I really like about my truck is it came with a helper, and these red logs tend to follow it around at times. Never had a truck like this one before. Real handy.
> 
> View attachment 58287



I'd probably be in love here but for the one thing that spoils it.......the deal killer...... (Husqavarna)


----------



## Mike Jones (Aug 29, 2014)

I've forgotten Kevin...is this the "Dog Karma" thread or the "Kar Dogma" thread?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm a dyed in the wool Toyota guy. I've owned several different models of Toyotas and they have all been highly reliable. Truck-wise, I've only owned one, and it's a Tundra. Chuck


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2014)

So far 8 Fords, 7 GM's, 3 rice burners and 2 others. Probably also rice burners so let's call it 5 rice burners. Pretty balanced crowd. Well, with an exception or two . . . .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 29, 2014)

"0" on any Dodge...


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> "0" on any Dodge...



I noticed. Surely we have some old school diehard Cummins owners out there. Those Cummins are tanks. And every bit as loud!


.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 29, 2014)

Can I count this as a truck? I know it's not a truck, and I hate when people call their SUV a truck... but it serves the same purpose for me (almost). Fits 3 car seats, and still has enough room for luggage and all the baby gear when we take an overnight trip.



 

 




To be fair, I do miss this one though

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 29, 2014)

I swore I'd never have a foreign vehicle. Then I got a deal on a 96 Toyota T 100. 2 grand with less than 40,000 miles on it. The truck was ugly and it is just as ugly today about ten years later. I'm glad I bought it and the way I figure it even most other trucks are loaded with foreign parts these days.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Fits 3 car seats, and still has enough room for luggage and all the baby gear when we take an overnight trip.



Sorry Charlie, only the vehicles that can haul at least 1500 pounds of 8'+ lumber can be in this thread. It is, after all, a truck poll. Next we'll be seeing Porsches (Porschi?) . . . . . . .


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 29, 2014)

I have probably been close. Had 10 12' treated 4x4's (sopping wet), 20 5/4 decking boards, and several 2x6 and 2x4's in there. Quite a bit of 'bed' when the second row is flipped up and the 3rd row out. Hater lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2014)

Mike Jones said:


> I'd probably be in love here but for the one thing that spoils it.......the deal killer...... (Husqavarna)



Hey I don't mind you picking on my truck, my logs, or my helper but lay off my Husky's man or put up your dukes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Aug 29, 2014)

Kevin said:


> ...but lay off my Husky's man or put up your dukes!



Plus 1 on the Husky's! Tried a couple of those Orange and White things and the DIW just kills them, they won't take the beating like a Husky!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 29, 2014)

Pix man, pix!!




Blueglass said:


> I swore I'd never have a foreign vehicle. Then I got a deal on a 96 Toyota T 100. 2 grand with less than 40,000 miles on it. The truck was ugly and it is just as ugly today about ten years later. I'm glad I bought it and the way I figure it even most other trucks are loaded with foreign parts these days.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 29, 2014)

SENC said:


> Was a GM-for-lifer, then the gov't buyout. Traded a great 3/4 ton suburban with 4-wheel steering for a 2010 F250 diesel. I loved that 4-wheel steering, but love my truck even better so I'm now a Ford guy (until they need a gov't buyout). Currently at about 110k miles.




I said the same thing but when I needed a new one this year I sure could not buy a fiat errrrr I mean a dodge and I had so much trouble with ford work trucks- I did the immoral and bought another Government motors. More comfortable then the wifes luxury car- I am spoiled. 800 miles to the coast and back-21+ mpg surprised me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SENC (Aug 29, 2014)

I was going to let you count it, until I saw the buffer behind it and realized the SUV had just been waxed and buffed. No self-respecting redneck would ever buff their truck, and since I know you to be a self-respecting redneck that must not be a truck.



JR Custom Calls said:


> Can I count this as a truck? I know it's not a truck, and I hate when people call their SUV a truck... but it serves the same purpose for me (almost). Fits 3 car seats, and still has enough room for luggage and all the baby gear when we take an overnight trip.
> 
> View attachment 58326 View attachment 58327 View attachment 58328
> 
> ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 29, 2014)

Love the truck, Mike. I wish a 15 duramax was in my budget (i'd be hard pressed to afford a hotwheels version right now)... they sure did a better job with this model than the previous model.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 29, 2014)

SENC said:


> I was going to let you count it, until I saw the buffer behind it and realized the SUV had just been waxed and buffed. No self-respecting redneck would ever buff their truck, and since I know you to be a self-respecting redneck that must not be a truck.



That was the picture that won me a sponsorship with a wheel company... it aint been buffed, waxed, or even washed since, and that's been about almost a year ago. The back floorboard is covered in yellow sawdust from transporting a bunch of logs to bring back and cut up.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2014)

I guess I am going to be in the minority here, but the styling of all the big 3 trucks just suck today. I particularly do not like the new Fords. If you look at body styles from the big 3, you can see how it went from absurd to ridiculous. Starting in the mid 2000s IMO it has been worse than ever. Time will tell but some of the vehicles we own and love we will look back and say WTF did see in that POS? As far a s looks that is. I'm just glad I don't care about looks.

I guess it is the luck of the Irish that I happen to have the best looking body style truck made since the 50's. And the most reliable. And most powerful. And . . . . . . 

(Actually there isn't an ugly truck ever made)


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 29, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Pix man, pix!!


I'll do what I can tomorrow and you will laugh and laugh. That little truck has put in some serious work since I got it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 29, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Love the truck, Mike. I wish a 15 duramax was in my budget (i'd be hard pressed to afford a hotwheels version right now)... they sure did a better job with this model than the previous model.




Thanks Jonathan- It sure beats the hell out of my 2005. I do most of my hauling with the trailer so the small bed is not a problem. The 12 yr old 140 lb 5'4" grandson was not fitting very well in the supercab- the crew is huge in the back seat. Just a little upgrade from my first PU- 40 Ford with a 265 V/8 chev.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 29, 2014)

Blueglass said:


> I'll do what I can tomorrow and you will laugh and laugh. That little truck has put in some serious work since I got it.



can't be any worse than mine....


----------



## Sprung (Aug 29, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> My wife has an 06....I'm not particularly fond of it though. She likes it, but really wants her grand cherokee back.



Mine's an 05. While I'd rather have a truck in its place, I can't say that mine has been a bad vehicle. My only major complaint with it is the transmission, which started slipping at around 120k miles. It's got 185k miles on it now and the transmission hasn't gotten any worse in that time. It had 73k miles on it already when I bought it used in 07. Since buying it, it has only left me stranded once - and that was in my own driveway. The alternator died, but the vehicle waited to quit on me until I got it in the driveway and it decided to die the exact moment I shifted it into park. In the entire time I've owned it I've done the obvious normal replacement stuff - various filters and fluids, shocks, brakes, tires, etc. However, when it comes to extra repairs, I've spent less than $500 in parts and repairs on it the entire time I've owned it. If it completely died on me tomorrow to the point where it wouldn't be cost effective to fix, the thing wouldn't owe me anything. It's been a good vehicle and I've certainly put it through its paces many times. Never been able to get it stuck either! Not even in 15+ inches of mud and water or 18+ inches of heavy snow. It's starting to show its age and I try to baby it as best I can as I want to get as many years out of it as I can, but it just keeps on going. On Sunday I used it to haul somewhere between 230 and 250BF of 8' long soft maple 50 miles home and it handled the load without any problems or complaining. I'd rather have a truck, but I honestly cannot complain about my Escape.

Now our next vehicle purchase, after we've saved up a bunch of money for it, will be a pickup. That's even wife approved and agreed to! I'll probably be looking at a Ford or a Chevy, but won't limit it to just that. I will, however, be avoiding Dodge. Every Dodge/Chrysler product my family has owned has been a lemon...


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 29, 2014)

I had 2 Chrysler cordobas. Great big boats. But they as long as I took care of em. I also had a 1999 Dakota . I loved that truck. I drove it cross country and after 200,000 miles it decided to give up. :(
The escape isn't bad, but I cant get comfortable in it. The sterring wheel doesn't come out n down enough and the arm rest on the door is hard plastic. But thats just me being picky. I did have to change the rear differential oil last month. It needs some work in the front end drivetrain. Not sure if I can do that. I like to save a buck and do my own repairs. So I gotta look into that job soon...before it gets cold..


----------



## TimR (Aug 29, 2014)

Well, I mentioned about my injectors getting changed out in my Chevy, and I just picked it up yesterday. Good to have it back. Feels and even sounds like new. I think some noise I slowly started hearing was a result of the injectors going.


----------



## Sprung (Aug 29, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> I like to save a buck and do my own repairs. So I gotta look into that job soon...before it gets cold..



Just pray that your alternator doesn't ever go out then! You have to remove a half-shaft and the trans-axle and a number of other things to get to the alternator... Dad did that repair for me as I've never done driveline work yet and didn't feel comfortable doing it on my own. If you ever do need to replace the alternator and yours is a 3L V6 w/ 4WD, I had a friend who was a Ford mechanic at the time who gave me all the diagrams for all that - shows stuff you won't find in a Haynes manual or anywhere else - and it'd be easy enough to make copies and send them if you ever needed them. Dad did that job in early December in North Dakota...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 30, 2014)

I've had 2 ford escapes, both fwd 4 cylinders, great little vehicles, very practical.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Kevin (Aug 30, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


>



Marc I can't see the pic and I get an error message saying I must be logged in to view it a MOF. I forgot my UN over there lol.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 30, 2014)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 30, 2014)

There we go.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 30, 2014)

That is hilarious.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 30, 2014)

Almost forgot I said I'd post this. This is its pretty side. The light wasn't good on the ugly side and I didn't feel like moving it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 30, 2014)

Les I'd love to have that truck. It would be my daily driver for sure.


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 30, 2014)

I do love that truck and it is my daily driver. I had an old biker pull up to me at a stop light about a year ago in a fancy convertible full of people. He said that truck is beautiful. I said it is reliable and paid for but I don't know about beautiful. He said that truck has done some work! and that is beautiful. I'm sure I cracked a smile!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

